# Graphics Contest #45 - Voting Thread



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Voting will last for one week until Nov. 18.

The contestants:

*#1*









*#2*









*#3*









*#4*


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, it looks like we have a winner (it is after the 18th, right







)... congratulations, felis! You get to start the next contest.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Congrats Felis, that was a really great entry! Look forward to seeing the next contest


----------

